# General Chat > General Discussion >  Season to travel in Australia

## robwotson

We are two couples in our late fifties who are planning to travel around Australia fro three to four months. We h ave all been to Sydney many times and intend to start there. Either getting a Winnibego or a car and stay in B&B's.
We are discussing which season to travel. One of us is a teacher and would like to start in August or September, hoping that the weather won't be too hot then. Others want to start the travelling after New Year.

----------


## xenosadams

It depends a bit of where you want to go, but generally I lean toward starting in August, from April to October is the time of the year in both the north, from November to March is the "season of rain " where rainfall in the middle of a horrible humidity.

August is very comfortable in the bottom of Cairns to Sydney, although it may be a bit cold in Melbourne and Tasmania.

----------


## sarsis

Thanks for informing us, now we know when best to go to australia. Does Australia have festivals on those months?

----------


## abigsaunder

In my opinion, each and every month of the year is the best time to travel in Australia. There are many great places in Australia which you would be really amazed by watching it. Also, if you are traveling with your family Australia is a good place to enjoy with your family.

----------


## carriewalt

Australia having a very wonderful weather to getting more fun and live comfortably but as per the discussion of travelling, I would like to suggest you that you have to plan your trip in the months of April to September. In these month temperatures are 19°C to 31°C, which is best time for travelling.

----------


## petrosteroid

Winter is the most popular time to visit the Kimberley Pilbara region of northern Western Australia. Australia is a huge country with varied climatic conditions. The best time to visit Australia is entirely up to the cities / regions to be visited. Organization of excursions are available in Melbourne, but taking the recommended time. Visit a zoo or nature park. Australia is home to a stranger.

----------


## gsmbooster

Australia is a good place to travel and you can travel anytime, however, the best time to travel in Australia is Winter season. One can really enjoy their vacation in Australia with their family members as well as with friends.

----------


## lakesideweddingevent

In my opinion, each and every month of the year is the best time to travel in Australia. There are many great places in Australia which you would be really amazed by watching it. Also, if you are traveling with your family Australia is a good place to enjoy with your family.

----------


## seniorlivingca

It depends a bit of where you want to go, but generally I lean toward starting in August, from April to October is the time of the year in both the north, from November to March is the "season of rain " where rainfall in the middle of a horrible humidity.

----------


## enriquekenn

April to August is good time to make a trip to Australia. This time there was no more cold days and no rainy timing so it is suitable for every tourist. Last year me and my friends were going Australia for travelling on this duration of months and we enjoyed lot there.

----------


## offshoreaccouting

Each and monthly of the season is the best time to take a trip in Sydney. There are many excellent locations in Sydney which you would be really surprised by looking at it. Also, if you are visiting with your household Sydney is a good way to savor with your household.

----------


## cpaoutsourcing

In my view, each and monthly of the season is the best time to take a trip in Sydney. There are many excellent locations in Sydney which you would be really surprised by looking at it. Also, if you are visiting with your household Sydney is a good way to savor with your household.

----------


## donaldbotham12

It depends a bit of where you want to go, but generally I lean toward starting in August, from April to October is the time of the year in both the north, from November to March is the "season of rain " where rainfall in the middle of a horrible humidity.

----------


## seniorlivingcan

There are many excellent locations in Sydney which you would be really surprised by looking at it. Also, if you are visiting with your household Sydney is a good way to savor with your household.

----------


## Katty

Australia offers world's best adventure travel. December to January is the best time for visiting Australia. Australia is situated in southern hemisphere and  December and January is summer time.

----------


## riverrider

As a fact, each and every season in best to travel in Australia. However, the period between month between November and February are considered best for spending your holidays with your family or friends.

----------


## ryanhollmans

I also think that each and every season is perfect for traveling in Australia. People should visit Australia once in their life as there are various mind blowing spots available to watch and enjoy.

----------


## manojabichandani

I loved to Travel in Australia. I love bitches over there. I always travel twice in a year.

----------


## davidsmith36

Perfect time to go to Australia for your get-away is doubtlessly Spring or Autumn. Airfare Pricing to Australia and the South Pacific is fundamentally influenced by the "Dates" you voyaged.

----------


## sankalppatil732

Starting in August, from April to October is the time of the year in both the north, I would like to suggest you that you have to plan your trip in the months of April to octomber.

----------


## jeffronald19

Australia is enormous, with a wide range of climates. The northern states are typically warm year-round, while the southern states have cooler winters. December to February is summer; March to May is autumn; June to August is winter; and September to November is spring.  Australia's location in the Southern Hemisphere, Sydney's warmest weather and peak tourist season falls between December and February (America's winter).

----------

